# Membership package arrived!



## sttu80 (Jan 28, 2004)

Its always very hard to get home after a good holiday 8) ! You know, the thought of getting back to the daily grind, the piles of dirty washing, the mound of post and bills  !

Well this time it was all made a lot easier by the fact that amongst the bills was a large brown envelope and inside my TTOC membership package.

Thanks for working so efficiently, the package only took a couple of days really to arrive in Germany, and very pleased I am with it too 

My sticker is already in the TT, and I find the Absolutte mag very well written and interesting, with worthwile and useful information (thanks for including all three issues). I'm very pleased to be part of the club, its been one of my better 'mods' 

Thanks  !


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

pleased to hear that you're happy with the membership pack.

A lot of people do work very hard behing the scenes to make it all happen so it's nice to get some positive feedback...

Kell.


----------

